

Mean Shift Clustering - englishm
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/05/26/mean-shift-clustering/

======
nicolewhite
Nice. I like the visualizations.

I don't understand the author's reasoning for preferring mean shift over
k-means due to k-means needing the number of clusters as an input. It seems
that in mean shift, choosing the kernel bandwidth parameter is just as
arbitrary in that it requires domain knowledge. In k-means there are tests[0]
for choosing an appropriate k. Is there a similar strategy in mean shift for
choosing an appropriate kernel bandwidth parameter?

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Determining_the_number_of_clust...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Determining_the_number_of_clusters_in_a_data_set)

~~~
yaroslavvb
With mean-shift you can get non-convex clusters

~~~
nicolewhite
Right. I understand those advantages. I was curious about the comparison of
input parameters specifically.

